# Topics > Artificial neural networks >  Evolving neural networks that are both modular and regular, Evolving AI Lab, Wyoming, USA

## Airicist

Reseacher - Evolving AI Lab

----------


## Airicist

Evolving Regular, Modular Neural Networks 

 Published on Sep 24, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Evolving Artificial Neural Networks That Are Both Modular and Regular 

 Published on Apr 23, 2014




> A video summary of the paper: Huizinga, J, Mouret JB, Clune J (2014) Evolving Neural Networks That Are Both Modular and Regular: HyperNeat Plus the Connection Cost Technique. Proceedings of the Genetic and Evolutionary Computation Conference.

----------


## Airicist

Talk summarizing Evolving Neural Networks That Are Both Modular and Regular 

 Published on Sep 16, 2014




> Talk summarizing the paper Evolving Neural Networks That Are Both Modular and Regular: HyperNEAT Plus the Connection Cost Technique. Talk given by Joost Huizinga at the 2014 GECCO Conference in Vancouver, British Columbia.

----------

